# lady of the dead



## Chimeco (Jul 1, 2005)

new piece:


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

thats a very cool pic looks kind of vampiric (sorry everyone but i now have a massive obssesion with vampires so most of myt replys will be about vampires k)


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats a way kewel pic, Just had 2 let you know and yes I agree it does look vampiric!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2005)

Someone's been having fun with photoshop.


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm..... I seem to have trouble in locating the picture.


----------



## Underfaker (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, me too. I would like to comment but I can't see it. =\


----------



## Dachux (Nov 18, 2006)

same here - maybe link is broken or some upload error. . .


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank goodness for that - thought it was just me!  Where is it?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't see it either...I too have a life long fascination with vampires


----------

